
Ridding online distractions to do deep reading (2018) - atg_abhishek
http://nautil.us/issue/63/horizons/the-online-magazine-you-cant-read-online
======
atg_abhishek
Great design that I came across in the article and the magazine experience of
The Disconnect is fantastic to dive into their long reads.

